# Just got my 240SX (this morning) going to be using SR20 or RB25...



## BoostedVR4 (Sep 12, 2004)

I haven't gotten it yet, its waiting on a part to pass inspection. I should have it next week, its a '95 dark purple SE w/sunroof. I haven't decided on an SR20 S14 or RB25 motor yet. 

I haven't found any sites where you can get the Silvia front end (the bumper is kinda chipped up, and the headlights are pretty yellow) anyone know any links? Also, I'de like to get some wheels, 17x8 in the front and 17x9 in the rear. (or 18 if I can get enough $$$) Is a 9 inch wheel possible in the rear? 

I'm stoked to do the swap. :cheers:


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

CONGRATS!

(you know you can polish the yellow out of the headlights, right?)


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

Murph said:


> CONGRATS!
> 
> (you know you can polish the yellow out of the headlights, right?)


Repaint the front bumper and polish the yellow out of your headlights. Then you can get 18's too. 9 inch tires are possible to fit in the rear, i have 9.5 in the rear.


----------



## BoostedVR4 (Sep 12, 2004)

S14.5SilviaForMe said:


> Repaint the front bumper and polish the yellow out of your headlights. Then you can get 18's too. 9 inch tires are possible to fit in the rear, i have 9.5 in the rear.


Thanx for the replies!

Yeah, after I posted this I saw the thread on polishing the lights. I'de like to get the Silvia ones eventually, but I'll just clean the stock ones up for now. 

I probably won't be doing much until I get the motor in, thats my main goal. Then probably wheels and BPU.


----------



## Spec V Girl (Jul 31, 2004)

Congrats Will on the purchase :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

i believe even 10.5's fit in the rear wheel tubs of an s14 if you get the correct offset


----------



## elementalstyle04 (Oct 26, 2004)

i say get the rb engine. it's much stronger and can hold a lot more hp...plus u get the rep of having a skyline engine =D


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

elementalstyle04 said:


> plus u get the rep of having a skyline engine =D


Down here you get abuse....lol


----------



## demosthenes01 (Oct 25, 2004)

BoostedVR4 said:


> I haven't gotten it yet, its waiting on a part to pass inspection. I should have it next week, its a '95 dark purple SE w/sunroof. I haven't decided on an SR20 S14 or RB25 motor yet.
> 
> I haven't found any sites where you can get the Silvia front end (the bumper is kinda chipped up, and the headlights are pretty yellow) anyone know any links? Also, I'de like to get some wheels, 17x8 in the front and 17x9 in the rear. (or 18 if I can get enough $$$) Is a 9 inch wheel possible in the rear?
> 
> I'm stoked to do the swap. :cheers:


go with the SR... the little amount of ppl that have the RB are gettign problems down in hawaii.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

demosthenes01 said:


> go with the SR... the little amount of ppl that have the RB are gettign problems down in hawaii.


Problems? Like?


----------



## SlamminSam (Oct 20, 2004)

personally Id go with the SR

but if you want to put a stupidly big turbo on the car, and dont want too much lag, go with the rb25, but remember the rb burns a shitload of oil


----------



## BoostedVR4 (Sep 12, 2004)

SlamminSam said:


> personally Id go with the SR
> 
> but if you want to put a stupidly big turbo on the car, and dont want too much lag, go with the rb25, but remember the rb burns a shitload of oil


Burns oil? Wow. I haven't done much research on the RB motors, just know the whole thing would be a little more expensive. I am seeing impressive results (from others) with the SR motors.


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Where did you hear the RB Engine (THE engine that owned the track for a while) burned oil. Any engine with blown seals blow oil.. There both nissan engines, there both good.. the RB25 has .5 litre and 2 cylinder advantage... either way you'll get lots of power... Its about preference and money.. :thumbup:


----------



## BoostedVR4 (Sep 12, 2004)

BigBlueR32 said:


> Where did you hear the RB Engine (THE engine that owned the track for a while) burned oil. Any engine with blown seals blow oil.. There both nissan engines, there both good.. the RB25 has .5 litre and 2 cylinder advantage... either way you'll get lots of power... Its about preference and money.. :thumbup:



My only concerns of using the RB engine, is the slightly added expense (things needed to get the engine in) and I haven't seen much for them. Everywhere I look there is parts, support, and info for the SR motors. I haven't seen much for the RB engines.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

go with a ka......boostdesigns.com


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

BoostedVR4 said:


> My only concerns of using the RB engine, is the slightly added expense (things needed to get the engine in) and I haven't seen much for them. Everywhere I look there is parts, support, and info for the SR motors. I haven't seen much for the RB engines.


- sr and rb costs about the same to install (rb25 clip does cost a little more), i dont know what you're talking about..
- not enough aftermarket for the rb?? it has grown A LOT the past year or so
- if u wanna save money and if ur ka is in decent shape, slap a turbo on there. no need for engine swap, w/ roughly the same cost as putting a new engine in, you'll hav more power ( ka24det=230-250hp.. sr20det=200-210hp)


----------



## BoostedVR4 (Sep 12, 2004)

jeong said:


> - sr and rb costs about the same to install, i dont know what you're talking about..
> - not enough aftermarket for the rb?? you gotta be kidding me -__-
> - if u wanna save money and if ur ka is in decent shape, slap a turbo on there. no need for engine swap, w/ roughly the same cost as putting a new engine in, you'll hav more power ( ka24det=230-250hp.. sr20det=200-210hp)



Ok. I've seen that you need different mounts to use the RB motor? Such as the package on McKinney for over a grand. Am I wrong? Also, I've had this car for 2 weeks, I work 72 hours a week, I don't have shitloads of time to research right now, so I've ONLY seen info for SR motors, there is alot more of it out there. I'm NOT interested in doing a turbo KA, or I would said so in the begining.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

open up to the idea a little bit more if you havent, its a pretty good motor... iron block! :thumbup:


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

jeong said:


> - sr and rb costs about the same to install (rb25 clip does cost a little more), i dont know what you're talking about..
> - not enough aftermarket for the rb?? it has grown A LOT the past year or so
> - if u wanna save money and if ur ka is in decent shape, slap a turbo on there. no need for engine swap, w/ roughly the same cost as putting a new engine in, you'll hav more power ( ka24det=230-250hp.. sr20det=200-210hp)


Wtf! 230-250hp by just adding turbo? i dont know wtf your smoking its a little less then that guess you have high hopes, i have sr20 its a great little motor!


----------



## BoostedVR4 (Sep 12, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> open up to the idea a little bit more if you havent, its a pretty good motor... iron block! :thumbup:



Yeah, I have no doubts about the motor, I bought mine with 150k miles, and its still running strong. (I also have never even had the valve cover off of my Celica, and it has 198k miles) But, if I were to turbo it, I would want to remove the head and replace the valve seals, probably freshen up the bottom end, new HG, probably new rings too. Also, my tranny doesn't feel to slick. It tends to scrape a bit until its fully warmed up (seems like a few miles of driving does it)

I've seen turbo kits for the KA, that seem to be about the same price as the SR20. I also like the idea of coil-over plug ignition. I'm still considering everything at this point. KA-T, SR20, RB25.


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

The RB25DET has less "support" out there as far as parts go then the SR20DET but if your feeling crazy you could always do an RB26DETT swap.. those parts are availible fairly easy.. but at high cost.. http://www.underground-motorsports.com/about-projectcar.htm


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

blk240sxgp said:


> Wtf! 230-250hp by just adding turbo? i dont know wtf your smoking its a little less then that guess you have high hopes, i have sr20 its a great little motor!


-depends what turbo you put on there / boost you run. [email protected] isn't gonna make the same power as a [email protected] -__- but 230-250hp ka24det is definately possible ( sure you'll need other things like fmic, fuel injectors/pump, bigger maf, etc )
- sr is a good little motor but it's becoming a little too.. common
- yeah.. w/ 150k mi on the ka.. the ka24det idea is pretty much out unless ur intrested in a rebuild 
- sr do have a bigger aftermarket support ( in the us ) than the rb right now. however, rb support is growing very strongly and isn't that hard to find nowdays. i bet i can find anything you want.
- of course rb26 parts cost more than rb25!!! even though they are both rb, they are WAY WAY WAY WAY different from each other


----------



## nismotech (Nov 27, 2004)

RB swap isnt cheap. paying for the motor and labor will cost way more than a greddy kit on the KA. YOu can get a greddy kit for about 2800 build the bottom end for about 1500. You'll be making around 400rwhp. Your stock RB25 with the stock turbo wont be making near as much and you will have paid almost twice as much.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

thnx for reviving a thread that nobody cares about anymore


----------

